#ubuntu-unregged 2010-11-27
<FloodBot1> dragonkeeper_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> ben_q, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> Amacidia|, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> mitiora, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> Guest41322, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> nightwish, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> XLV: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> rwlove, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> saftsack__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Dink, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> mnoyce, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Dink: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Tobe23, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> DJClean: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> maked0n, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> patholio_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> Supari, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> Some_Person, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Freejack, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> Freejack`, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> icedearth: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> share: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> maked0n: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> chrisg, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> popey: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> captkirk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> Some_Person: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> _Techie_, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> Guest98365, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> jasono, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> johanngrimm, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the word 'KDE' (KDE is an alternative to GNOME, used in Kubuntu)
<FloodBot1> rams, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> johanngrimm: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> merkelis, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> koalabruder, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<zkriesse> prajwalrai: please join #ubuntu for assistance
<zkriesse> prajwalrai: and please do not spam your question
<FloodBot1> campee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<zkriesse> prajwalrai: It's fine...just join #ubuntu and ask your question there
<FloodBot1> Some_Person, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> FishFace, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> zenrwyly, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<rww> intrader: It's #ubuntu's overflow channel for when we're experiencing spamming or technical problems. You can currently get to #ubuntu by typing /join #ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> sphenxes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> l34k, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<rww> intrader: Today was technical issues with freenode, actually, but thanks :)
